# Plans or Ideas Wanted or Needed



## Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

I am looking for the plans or some suggestions on how to make a ball in a cage. I know that I have seen it somewhere but I can't seem to find anything on it at the moment. If I remember correctly it was about 4" long and about 2" on the other two sides and all that is left is the four corner pieces with a ball inside that can roll back and forth but not come out. I have seen them carved out of wood with a carved chain attached but what I'm looking for is made out of Aluminum. Can anybody help me.


----------



## Cedge (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's one way....
http://denfordata.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=2100

And another.....
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k106/jims_03/makingcube.jpg
Steve


----------



## Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks
That's not exactly the one that I remember but its good enough for the girls that I go with. I'm sure it will be a challenge to make and definitely a machining exercise.


----------

